# Got this off another board. Can someone tell me what it is?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

And if someone knows, how does it work, and does it end up being worth it?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It looks like Doortrash.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> It looks like Doortrash.


Ya think?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I haven't received one of these. I'm sure it's a scheme by DD to pay the driver even less than they do already.

But if I get one of these, I'll take it and then do a UE delivery between the pickup and dropoff.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Let me guess. 1 hr later they say you worked 10 minutes and send you the $2.50.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Rickos69 said:


> And if someone knows, how does it work, and does it end up being worth it?
> View attachment 656215


Is it worth it?.

No.

If I read it correctly you make 15 per hour *for the amount of time you spend on the delivery.*

Once delivered, you make 0 per hour.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It's probably a 27 mile journey. That's why they're paying so much.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Soneone on the other board suggested that they in essence hire you by the hour, and you have to accept something like 80% of the orders, and the hourly pay amount varies, depending on your area, so for example, all those chipotle orders will be yours to deliver, plus you keep all the tips.
They contract you by the hour.
That was one person's view on the other board.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mind Games, stupid human tricks, 3 card Monty, and PT Barnum are just a few phrases that come to mind.

Let's say for arguments sake that you spent the full 1 hr "delivering". $15 per hour is NOT GOOD! and a full hour probably means you put 25 miles on your car!

You can almost hear the conversation in the DD Product Development conference room:
_- DD#1: What's another way we can dress up a pig to make it look like a Racehorse?
-DD#2: I know, let's offer a per hour guarantee and send them on long deliveries, this way the ignorant won't even question the mileage!
- *Room erupts in laughter!!!*
-DD#3: Brilliant...now let's say "while on delivery" so when they're done after 35 minutes we only pay them $8.75
-*Room erupts in laughter!!!*_


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> so much. *so little.*


FIFY


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Mind Games, stupid human tricks, 3 card Monty, and PT Barnum are just a few phrases that come to mind.
> 
> Let's say for arguments sake that you spent the full 1 hr "delivering". $15 per hour is NOT GOOD! and a full hour probably means you put 25 miles on your car!
> 
> ...


They say, we will pay you by the hour for your entire shift, for example, $15 per hour,
whether you are on deliveries or not.
you must accept 80% of all orders we send your way, and you get to keep any tips from those orders.
So, while you are under that "contract" you will make $15/hr + tips.
This is how it was explained elsewhere. Can't stake my life on it.
In my view, the problem begins if they only send you all those undeliverable orders, that are at $2.75 in my area, that contain no tips.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah because I'm also guessing it's based on estimated gps time. Not the actual time you spent.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> They say, we will pay you by the hour for your entire shift, for example, $15 per hour,
> whether you are on deliveries or not.
> you must accept 80% of all orders we send your way, and you get to keep any tips from those orders.
> So, while you are under that "contract" you will make $15/hr + tips.
> ...


It's unbelievably stupid and nothing more than a copy of what GH used to do. Remember, GH used to have hourly guarantees if the driver maintained an 80% acceptance rate. Notice how GH doesn't do it anymore? Didn't work out so well.

Low earning mindless ants may celebrate that but they don't realize how bad it is:

The 80% acceptance is impossible to maintain for anyone who isn't brain dead. Some may say "just take the low ball offers you're guaranteed $15 an hour". Yeah....no, the biggest issue was the MILEAGE! You'll be sent all over your geography on long deliveries racking up miles.
$15/hour is not good, I'd quit if that was all I could get. Drivers who know what they are doing should consistently be in the 20's per hour.
Good drivers get "throttled". There would be nights on GH where I would start out hot with $25 to $45 in the first hour and then not get another offer for an hour to an hour and a half! They had to make sure the bottom feeders were getting enough offers to make the "guarantee" so they aren't going to pay *you *while some dumbass sitting at $9/hour gets free money.
I hope you heard wrong and that's not it. It's laughable they would roll out an old GH program that didn't work. It's just a way to confuse the IQ challenged to do low pay high mileage deliveries.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> And if someone knows, how does it work, and does it end up being worth it?
> View attachment 656215


So basically they want to pimp us out to restaurants now?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> So basically they want to pimp us out to restaurants now?
> 
> View attachment 656284


Yep.

They're looking for human garbage disposals to deliver all the trash orders that pile up unclaimed at restaurants.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Lets not be so negative.......Imagine if you just had one restaurant for an hour and all the deliveries were close by and you got tips, This would be a good deal. Bless Doordash for innovation.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Imagine if you just had one restaurant for an hour and all the deliveries were close by and you got tips


Imagine if a real life Unicorn walked down the street crapping diamonds! About the same odds.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> Lets not be so negative.......Imagine if you just had one restaurant for an hour and all the deliveries were close by and you got tips, This would be a good deal. Bless Doordash for innovation.


What it does is that it locks you in to 1 pickup location. I tried it once for an $18.00 per hour offer. 7 trips in one hour all short distance but the total miles was 23 miles. Total payout with tips $26.00.

Normally I take $6.50+ orders that are under 4-5 miles. I guess it would be OK when DoorDash is dead slow. The only plus side was every order was ready. I was also expecting tips on 7 orders to be at least $3 each trip for $21 total in tips, but that didn't happen. Lots and lots of garbage.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> Normally I take $6.50+ orders that are under 4-5 miles.


A 3.9 mile order for $6.50? In my market you'll go home with empty pockets if you accept offers like that, especially at rush hour.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

ThanksUber said:


> What it does is that it locks you in to 1 pickup location. I tried it once for an $18.00 per hour offer. 7 trips in one hour all short distance but the total miles was 23 miles. Total payout with tips $26.00.
> 
> Normally I take $6.50+ orders that are under 4-5 miles. I guess it would be OK when DoorDash is dead slow. The only plus side was every order was ready. I was also expecting tips on 7 orders to be at least $3 each trip for $21 total in tips, but that didn't happen. Lots and lots of garbage.


Seems like it worked out well, 26 for all short trips from a restaurant that had all orders ready, sure beats the usual garbage of doordash, 3.75 cents deliveries to apartments, no requests for hours, 7 dollar pings that take you out of your zone. Long waits at places....................


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> A 3.9 mile order for $6.50? In my market you'll go home with empty pockets if you accept offers like that, especially at rush hour.


Well what can I say.... I try to average 4 of these trips per hour. I'm also in my 70s I really don't want to work like I'm in my 50s anymore. Most trips I take pay $8 to $11. $6.50 is just as low as I will go. Anything over $20-$25 per hour and I'm good. Just a FYI I don't work rush hour or dinner hours anymore. Breakfast hours from 4am to 8am pays the best in Minneapolis about $100 to $150. Lunch 11am to 2pm pays $50 to $75 when I do that. I do rideshare after about 4pm for another $100 to $200. I'm also home before sunset. An average days total is $200 and a good day is $300 most days lately have been $150 mostly because I don't have time to work these extra hours. I quit doing deliveries at night because rideshare pays 2x as much and I don't do rideshare at lunch because of traffic. I also work full time at a restaurant so I'm very far from having empty pockets.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> Seems like it worked out well, 26 for all short trips from a restaurant that had all orders ready, sure beats the usual garbage of doordash, 3.75 cents deliveries to apartments, no requests for hours, 7 dollar pings that take you out of your zone. Long waits at places....................


It was OK. It just was non stop. Some the orders could have been grouped together and that would have reduced the miles. I don't know how this would work to apartments. I did it in the suburbs and all deliveries were to houses.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Imagine if a real life Unicorn walked down the street crapping diamonds! About the same odds.


The only thing I would want to know is what the hell that unicorn is eating so I can try it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> And if someone knows, how does it work, and does it end up being worth it?
> View attachment 656215


To open ended for my liking !


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> And if someone knows, how does it work, and does it end up being worth it?
> View attachment 656215


They're doing mandatory minimum wage of $15 at your city because they were forced to by regulation laws. You in Oregon?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I haven’t seen this on DD. I have received some messages from UE saying I can make $24 an hour plus tips If I work overnight hours. Like 12 midnight to 3am.
$72 for 3 hours guaranteed, but have no idea how many tips I will receive or how many miles.
Is it with it?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> They're doing mandatory minimum wage of $15 at your city because they were forced to by regulation laws. You in Oregon?


No, Chicago.
I got this off another board. Never seen it before.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You happened to make 8 deliveries that hour.

They Charger 4.99 service fees $39.92

Plus commission on the food another $25+

Paid as an employee wage but no bennys, match tax, fica, social security or anything seeing your an IC.


$84.92 or more by DD or whatever

You get $15 plus tips payed by the restaurant 


Cheeky bastards.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I haven’t seen this on DD. I have received some messages from UE saying I can make $24 an hour plus tips If I work overnight hours. Like 12 midnight to 3am.
> $72 for 3 hours guaranteed, but have no idea how many tips I will receive or how many miles.
> Is it with it?


A complete waste of time IMHO.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> A complete waste of time IMHO.


Please tell us lies. 
Please tell us its worth it 
Please tell us it will pay our bills. 
Please tell us we will get get rich beyond dreams


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I haven’t seen this on DD. I have received some messages from UE saying I can make $24 an hour plus tips If I work overnight hours. Like 12 midnight to 3am.
> $72 for 3 hours guaranteed, but have no idea how many tips I will receive or how many miles.
> Is it with it?


Those are peak hours for crime.
Bikes and pedestrians are always getting hit by vehicles.
I'd stay away from night's.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

It’s their way of hiding the fact that you’ll make $5 for a 20 minute delivery with no tip. They probably don’t even count your time and miles driving to the restaurant.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> And if someone knows, how does it work, and does it end up being worth it?
> View attachment 656215


Could be from a region where gig apps are forced to pay a minimum hourly wage?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Could be from a region where gig apps are forced to pay a minimum hourly wage?


If a rideshare driver can't make 15 an hour on his own he or she is in the wrong business.


----------

